# Is my dog sad? Or bored?



## vanchica (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a puppy (pure bred black dog!) 4 months old and she has been a waggity little bundle of fun since I got her

But in the last week, she has stopped wagging her tail or coming to greet me when I get in.

I don't punish her ever, no harsh words or anything- distract and replace- but I am working from home for hours each day or night- sometimes 4 hours in a row

She goes to doggie day care three days a week, she goes for walks but she has stopped wanting to play though she sits and looks at me and makes a grunt/whine when I am working

But then when I take a break, she won't play her favorite games---

I am so sad that my dog seems sad, but maybe she is tired? Why won't she wag her tail?

She does like to sit near me and sleep with me (foot of the bed)

Maybe she is dominant? She has stopped displaying any submissive traits...

I don't know. Anybody have advice?


----------



## vanchica (Feb 3, 2012)

She seems to be teething, does that cause behaviour changes like this?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Has she seen a vet? Change in behavior is the first sign of a dog not feeling well. Is she eating and drinking, voiding normally? Check her temp?


----------



## vanchica (Feb 3, 2012)

She's eating less frequently but the same amt- movements are normal, drinking normally. She goes for her fourth shot today so I will be getting her checked out but still would like some advice, if you could- I don't know if she has just grown up and is a dozy dog?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I feel at four months she should still be playing. Teething can be uncomfortable. She could be bored. After she checks out at the vet, maybe in a day try really getting her to engage in some fun fetch games. Be careful tugging until she has finished teething. Try some obedience, make it FUN!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Given no other obvious problems, teething results in a sore mouth. Even chewing dry dogfood can be painful. If she's eating OK, even though less, and pooping regularly with no diarrhea, It's probably just the teething. The Vet can check to see if there are any irregularities with the adult teeth coming in.

Whatever the problem might be, I imagine that she will be back to her happy, energetic ways by 6 mos.


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

You know my dog is teething and the teeth are almost all in. But today he seemed too lazy, he just wasn't spazy like he normally is. He did get pretty tired at the park today running around but he still eats well and wags his tail a bunch. 

My puppy has been sneezing more than what I would think is normal, so I am wondering if he might be getting sick or it's a phase


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I ignored sneezing in the last post - sorry. Pay attention to when he sneezes. 

Although my dog has allergies (which I ignore), he doesn't seem to sneeze because of them. He does seem to sneeze when we first start out for a walk, probably a Calming Signal related to excitement... or change due to going out in the sunlight.


----------

